# RS3 Wait Support Group



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Anyone else out there have a deposit down? Not looking to get into the whole "you'll lose leverage and pay over MSRP" or any sort of debate, we all have our reasons for doing what we do. Just wondering who else out there is eagerly awaiting next fall like I am.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> Anyone else out there have a deposit down? Not looking to get into the whole "you'll lose leverage and pay over MSRP" or any sort of debate, we all have our reasons for doing what we do. Just wondering who else out there is eagerly awaiting next fall like I am.


I put a deposit down on the TTRS yesterday. 

I was told by the dealership that I will pay full list on the car and that I would not be eligible for any discounts such as ACNA or current Audi owner discount. I was also told that once Audi is actually ready to go into production I would be contacted and we would go over configuring the car and at that point I would be required to pay and additional $5,000 and at that point my money was not refundable. Prior to actually configuring the car I could back out and get my deposit back. 

I recently purchased my first Audi 6 months ago ( 2016 S3 ) and I really enjoy the car and the brand but I'm looking for a bit more on the performance side and I'm also looking for a bit more handling. My S3 is not m daily and neither will the TTRS - so if there's first model year minor issues I won't be too concerned. 

I'm really not sure how I'd lose leverage by placing a deposit now - possibly you could explain it to me.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Because they know you're desperate and emotionally attached to a car that's not even out yet; that's called losing leverage. However, any highly anticipated car that comes out will be challenging to obtain let a lone get a reasonable deal. So the point is why handicap yourself by making a deposit. Unless, this a limited edition car, etc. Anyways good luck on grabbing one as soon as it hits the dealerships. Post pics. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

I locked in MSRP or better and hoping for ACNA. If you really want to get the car and have some options put deposits down w a few dealers and take the best deal. I personally don't put any stock in the emotionally invested argument. Your deposit is refundable or at least should be. You can always walk. If you want a low volume car early there's really no other option. Here's the other thing to consider - 6% off for ACNA is best you'll do at least in the first year. Even if you pay MSRP you're losing what around $3K? They'll raise prices on the car the following year so even if it's $2k you're losing what a grand to get the car when you want? No one is going to be blowing out RS cars under invoice anytime soon. At least that's how I'm thinking about it. Wow - took all of one lost before we got into this convo after I suggested we ignore it and just be excited about getting our cars. That was fast! 😜


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

If I were you I'd honestly contact another dealer. Non refundable is crap and they're asking for a lot of money that you can't get back if you want out. I've ordered cars before and not taken them. As long as it's not a crazy color or weird option package the dealer should have no problem selling to someone else. So as long as you don't order a custom color and get pink with purple leather or something, they should 100% not make you take the car and refund your deposit.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

scope213 said:


> Because they know you're desperate and emotionally attached to a car that's not even out yet; that's called losing leverage. However, any highly anticipated car that comes out will be challenging to obtain let a lone get a reasonable deal. So the point is why handicap yourself by making a deposit. Unless, this a limited edition car, etc. Anyways good luck on grabbing one as soon as it hits the dealerships. Post pics.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I want the new TT RS but I'm not desperate for it. I already have a pretty decent / fun car ( 2016 S3 ). 

As you stated the car will most likely be challenging to get and IMHO I think putting a deposit down should put me higher in the order que. At this point my deposit is fully refundable so I really don't see any harm that could come to me financially. 
Regarding the pricing - the dealer stated I would have to MSRP with no discounts - if the price is not reasonable or competitive I will take a look at the Porsche Cayman's.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> I locked in MSRP or better and hoping for ACNA. If you really want to get the car and have some options put deposits down w a few dealers and take the best deal. I personally don't put any stock in the emotionally invested argument. You're deposit is refundable or at least should be. You can always walk. If you want a low volume car early there's really no other option. Here's the other thing to consider - 6% off for ACNA is best you'll do at least in the first year. Even if you pay MSRP you're losing what around $3K? They'll raise prices on the car the following year so even if it's $2k you're losing what a grand to get the car when you want? No one is going to be blowing out RS car lsnunder invoice anytime soon. At least that's how I'm thinking about it. Wow - took all of one lost before we got into this convo after I suggested we ignore it and just be excited about getting our cars. That was fast! 😜



I didn't mean to de-rail your thread, I was just looking for some info.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> If I were you I'd honestly contact another dealer. Non refundable is crap and they're asking for a lot of money that you can't get back if you want out. I've ordered cars before and not taken them. As long as it's not a crazy color or weird option package the dealer should have no problem selling to someone else. So as long as you don't order a custom color and get pink with purple leather or something, they should 100% not make you take the car and refund your deposit.


Thanks for the info. At this point my deposit is 100% refundable.

When Audi is actually ready to officially take orders for these cars I will sit down with the dealer and configure and price my car. It's at this point the dealer is asking for an additional $5,000 deposit which he stated would be nonrefundable . I personally don't have an issue with this as I do want the car and as long as the dealership honors its word I will honor mine. 

I did purchase my S3 from this dealer and they made it a very easy process - infact the made it best car purchase experience I ever had and I live by the credo that when a business transaction becomes messy or complicated I'M OUT. 

Again, I appreciate your advice as I'm not really experienced in purchasing somewhat limited edition cars that aren't even available yet. 

Finally I hope all goes smooth with your transaction.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Jim137a said:


> I didn't mean to de-rail your thread, I was just looking for some info.


No worries was just joking. If you're not in a rush no sense in not putting the deposit down and seeing where things settle out when the car is launched and you can order. Just FYI I ordered a pretty high end BMW once, $500 deposit and the car was literally sitting in port and a week away from arriving at the dealer. They found me the exact same thing, exec demo w/ 4K miles, for considerable savings so I got that instead. Was their suggestion in fact. They just put the new one on the lot. That, at least in my experience, is pretty typical. If you read some of the M2 forums there is some CRAZY stuff going on depending on what part of the country you live in. $5-10K non refundable deposits, market adjustments of up to $10K on top of list, etc. That car is probably the best comp for the order process we are talking about here. You can always find a car if you are willing to travel a bit, or do EU delivery you can buy the car literally anywhere so you could call all over the country. Does Audi do performance center delivery in the U.S.? That's another option as well. 

All just depends on when you need the car. In my case my BMW is gone in May and I will be begging, borrowing and stealing a car for the few months that I wait, so it's worth it to me to not get a huge discount to get the car ASAP. Trying to get into something for 4-6 months is a losing proposition no matter how you cut it.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Jim137a said:


> Thanks for the info. At this point my deposit is 100% refundable.
> 
> When Audi is actually ready to officially take orders for these cars I will sit down with the dealer and configure and price my car. It's at this point the dealer is asking for an additional $5,000 deposit which he stated would be nonrefundable . I personally don't have an issue with this as I do want the car and as long as the dealership honors its word I will honor mine.
> 
> ...


Another thing you can do, if your dealer is willing to work with you and you want to delay for whatever reason (i.e. hoping for better deal, will be out of the country, etc.) is keep you on the list but bump others up. So you can pull the trigger when you are ready. They also typically get a showroom car, although not sure it will be the case for such a low volume car as the TTRS you are talking about. Dealers will get one they are supposed to keep on the floor but usually sell them. You may or may not be able to spec it the way you want depending on the dealer. The logic in selling is that if they've got a wait list of people willing to buy, there's no need to keep one around just to look at it.


----------



## tateltot (Dec 4, 2015)

What is the RS3 expected to cost? Starting at $55k? $58k? Seems reasonable considering their pricing tiers on the A5/S5/RS5.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Jim137a said:


> Thanks for the info. At this point my deposit is 100% refundable.
> 
> When Audi is actually ready to officially take orders for these cars I will sit down with the dealer and configure and price my car. It's at this point the dealer is asking for an additional $5,000 deposit which he stated would be nonrefundable . I personally don't have an issue with this as I do want the car and as long as the dealership honors its word I will honor mine.
> 
> ...


Your S3 was easy to get due to strong inventory. 

But when that lonely the only RS3 or TTRS in a 100 mile radius is staring at you and you're staring back at it in the showroom as your negotiating with the sales person or the manager...trust me it won't be easy to just walk out lmao. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> Your S3 was easy to get due to strong inventory.
> 
> But when that lonely the only RS3 or TTRS in a 100 mile radius is staring at you and you're staring back at it in the showroom as your negotiating with the sales person or the manager...trust me it won't be easy to just walk out lmao.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Do you really think there will be any significant discounts to be had in the first year of launch on the RS cars? Highly unlikely in my opinion. If you need / want the car soon I think we're talking a $1K or $2K difference between a deal at or just below MSRP and a smoking good deal if any are to be had. Sure a couple grand is a couple grand, but as long as your deal is at MSRP or better you're not going to get screwed. Just make sure you don't have to deal with any of this "market adjustment" bullsh*t that the M2 guys in SoCal are experiencing right now.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

tateltot said:


> What is the RS3 expected to cost? Starting at $55k? $58k? Seems reasonable considering their pricing tiers on the A5/S5/RS5.


Expect in line with the M2 but with more available options pushing fully loaded into the low $60s. Look at it this way, RS7 is a $15K premium to S7. More expensive car, S3 to RS3 cannot be as much. I'd say $10K is a pretty good bet for a premium, base to base, maybe $12.5K at the absolute worst. Fully loaded M2 is like $57K with fees, RS3 cannot be in another stratosphere pricing-wise.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

OK - getting this back on track - does anyone have a deposit down on an RS3 yet besides me?


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Support group should be for the folks, like me, that are disappointed on how lame it looks. :banghead:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, why not just wait till when the build forms come available and then order so you won't lose your ability to haggle on the price. :laugh:


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Wow, why not just wait till when the build forms come available and then order so you won't lose your ability to haggle on the price. :laugh:


Lol you're wasting your time. They don't get it. 

One thing we all agree is best case scenario price wise would be MSRP for a hotly anticipated vehicle. However, what I'm trying to point out is by making your 5K deposit your showing the dealer with an allocation of 1 or 2 of these cars initially that you're emotionally involved and therefore most likely make an emotionally involved financial decision. In other words, you're going to get jacked, lol. And I love the bravodo comment "I'll walk" if they don't like the deal, lol. Yeah you say that now, but when the frenzy is at its peak with these cars and the dealer tells you there is a giant waiting list and if you walk the other guy will get it many will break down and get suckered into an unfavorable deal and then make excuses like "all that matters is that I'm happy with the deal", etc.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

scope213 said:


> Lol you're wasting your time. They don't get it.
> 
> One thing we all agree is best case scenario price wise would be MSRP for a hotly anticipated vehicle. However, what I'm trying to point out is by making your 5K deposit your showing the dealer with an allocation of 1 or 2 of these cars initially that you're emotionally involved and therefore most likely make an emotionally involved financial decision. In other words, you're going to get jacked, lol. And I love the bravodo comment "I'll walk" if they don't like the deal, lol. Yeah you say that now, but when the frenzy is at its peak with these cars and the dealer tells you there is a giant waiting list and if you walk the other guy will get it many will break down and get suckered into an unfavorable deal and then make excuses like "all that matters is that I'm happy with the deal", etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Says most of the MK7 Golf R guys. I can't comprehend paying more than MSRP for a car. If it comes to that, I'll just wait until a nice used example hits the market and pick it up at a significantly lower cost. I'm not really a patient person, but I am with my money.


----------



## rmb1973 (Mar 3, 2016)

I put money down for the RS3 and I can't wait for it to arrive in the US.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> Lol you're wasting your time. They don't get it.
> 
> One thing we all agree is best case scenario price wise would be MSRP for a hotly anticipated vehicle. However, what I'm trying to point out is by making your 5K deposit your showing the dealer with an allocation of 1 or 2 of these cars initially that you're emotionally involved and therefore most likely make an emotionally involved financial decision. In other words, you're going to get jacked, lol. And I love the bravodo comment "I'll walk" if they don't like the deal, lol. Yeah you say that now, but when the frenzy is at its peak with these cars and the dealer tells you there is a giant waiting list and if you walk the other guy will get it many will break down and get suckered into an unfavorable deal and then make excuses like "all that matters is that I'm happy with the deal", etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I purposely tried to avoid this whole topic because honestly I couldn't care less what anyone's opinion is on the matter. I'm going to make a deal that I'm happy with, end of story. If the car gets here and I'm not happy with the deal the dealer will just sell my car to someone else. Why is this such a big deal?!?! It's a car, one that I'll own for a few years and be looking to get rid of after 6 months because I get bored with everything. Don't see how saying I'll get something else is "bravado" since I will and have done that in the past. Seriously though lets table the topic or take it to another thread - it's ruining the fun here.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

rmb1973 said:


> I put money down for the RS3 and I can't wait for it to arrive in the US.


Awesome, congrats! You have a chance to drive one yet?


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol okay man relax. Yes, let's stay on topic and console each other for over a year while we wait like ravaged starving animals and keep feeding that frenzy to drive up the hype and make it almost impossible for anyone to grab one when the car eventually arrives. Cheers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> Lol okay man relax. Yes, let's stay on topic and console each other for over a year while we wait like ravaged starving animals and keep feeding that frenzy to drive up the hype and make it almost impossible for anyone to grab one when the car eventually arrives. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You are banned from my thread! 

Seriously no one has a gun to your head making you put $ down now, so what do you care anyway? Simple fact - if you wait until order sheets are out you may very well have a hard time getting a 2018. If you're cool with that good for you. I need a car August or Sept 2017, so I'll order my RS3 the way I want it, deal will be MSRP worst case scenario. If I get a good deal on something else I want more I'll buy that while the RS3 is being built and the dealer will just sell it.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

When I see people getting suckered I want to do the right thing and help. In this case, my opinion.

The irony of your approach in purchasing this particular car is that because of others like you creating unnecessary artificial demand that when you walk in that dealership to make a deal some time mid next year....YOU WILL walk out because the deal won't make sense and end up getting something else, lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> When I see people getting suckered I want to do the right thing and help. In this case, my opinion.
> 
> The irony of your approach in purchasing this particular car is that because of others like you creating unnecessary artificial demand that when you walk in that dealership to make a deal some time mid next year....YOU WILL walk out because the deal won't make sense and end up getting something else, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Whatever you say, tough guy. I'll check with you to make sure the deal I'm making is a good one. Oh wait, I forgot. I buy and sell billion dollar companies for a living. I'm sure I'll be ok buying a $60k car. Anyway thank you sincerely for ruining what was intended to be a fun thread.


----------



## rmb1973 (Mar 3, 2016)

BEM10001 said:


> Awesome, congrats! You have a chance to drive one yet?


I have not driven an RS3. I have a 2015 S3 as my daily driver and I just sold my BMW M4 and will take delivery of my Cayman GT4 this month. This will be my weekend car, and the RS my daily. I had a 2011 S4 and I like Audi very much, but I have always wanted an RS vehicle.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> Whatever you say, tough guy. I'll check with you to make sure the deal I'm making is a good one. Oh wait, I forgot. I buy and sell billion dollar companies for a living. I'm sure I'll be ok buying a $60k car. Anyway thank you sincerely for ruining what was intended to be a fun thread.


Not everyone buy and sell billion dollar companies like you, lol. So stop ruining it for the rest of the 99% of us that'll be either financing or leasing the car. Instead, I suggest you go back to buying Ferraris and Mclarens. ;D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

*M2 sold out in Canada.. might as well wait for the RS3...*

Yesterday I went to the BMW dealer to ask about the possibility to test drive a M2 once they arrive here in Canada... He politely tried not to burst into laughing and told me that the whole allotment of M2s for all of Canada for the coming 12 months are already sold. Not sure if its true... but could be...
And btw the base price is 61k CAD.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

rmb1973 said:


> I have not driven an RS3. I have a 2015 S3 as my daily driver and I just sold my BMW M4 and will take delivery of my Cayman GT4 this month. This will be my weekend car, and the RS my daily. I had a 2011 S4 and I like Audi very much, but I have always wanted an RS vehicle.


If you like your S3 you'll love the RS3. Drove the current one in Sweden a few months back. Totally different beast.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

soulflyer said:


> Yesterday I went to the BMW dealer to ask about the possibility to test drive a M2 once they arrive here in Canada... He politely tried not to burst into laughing and told me that the whole allotment of M2s for all of Canada for the coming 12 months are already sold. Not sure if its true... but could be...
> And btw the base price is 61k CAD.


Think at least all the 2016s are spoken for, not sure on the 2017s or if the dealer was talking Calendar Year or Model Year. In any event the M2 is a bit unique as there are decided advantages of getting a 2016 vs a 2017 so there may be additional demand drivers there. 

Either way, we're not talking about a 3-series or an A3 here. There are simply not going to be a ton of these cars floating around.


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Jim137a said:


> I put a deposit down on the TTRS yesterday.
> 
> I was told by the dealership that I will pay full list on the car and that I would not be eligible for any discounts such as ACNA or current Audi owner discount. I was also told that once Audi is actually ready to go into production I would be contacted and we would go over configuring the car and at that point I would be required to pay and additional $5,000 and at that point my money was not refundable. Prior to actually configuring the car I could back out and get my deposit back.


I doubt this is necessary. The last TTRS, even being a low volume car sold pretty poorly here. New cars were sitting on lots for a very long time. And the Mk3 TT isn't exactly re-igniting sales interest in the platform - http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/audi-tt-sales-figures.html


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

illbillTS said:


> I doubt this is necessary. The last TTRS, even being a low volume car sold pretty poorly here. New cars were sitting on lots for a very long time. And the Mk3 TT isn't exactly re-igniting sales interest in the platform - http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/audi-tt-sales-figures.html


Agree that the TTRS may not be as bad as the RS3 - much more of a niche car and narrower group of buyers. It's more $ and on top of that tough to have for a lot of folks if it's your only vehicle. That said gotta see what the production numbers and allocations look like to compare. If 10x as many people want an RS3 and Audi sends 10x as many cars here, for instance, could be similar dynamics.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

illbillTS said:


> I doubt this is necessary. The last TTRS, even being a low volume car sold pretty poorly here. New cars were sitting on lots for a very long time. And the Mk3 TT isn't exactly re-igniting sales interest in the platform - http://www.goodcarbadcar.net/2011/01/audi-tt-sales-figures.html



Thank you for that information I found it very helpful and will use it in my final negotiations with my dealer. 

I've kind of backed off of this thread since there seemed to be a bit of negative input and again I apologize to the OP for derailing his thread.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> Agree that the TTRS may not be as bad as the RS3 - much more of a niche car and narrower group of buyers. It's more $ and on top of that tough to have for a lot of folks if it's your only vehicle. That said gotta see what the production numbers and allocations look like to compare. If 10x as many people want an RS3 and Audi sends 10x as many cars here, for instance, could be similar dynamics.


Def a niche car. I personally have other cars that are more practical to drive. The intent of the TT RS is for me to be able to get away by myself and do a little spirited driving / relaxing - i do that now with the S3 and I found that I really don't need a 4 door car for that purpose. 

Wish you the best of luck on getting your RS3.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Jim137a said:


> Def a niche car. I personally have other cars that are more practical to drive. The intent of the TT RS is for me to be able to get away by myself and do a little spirited driving / relaxing - i do that now with the S3 and I found that I really don't need a 4 door car for that purpose.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck on getting your RS3.


No worries, was just trying to keep it fun. Good luck on the TT. You're right, I mean compared to the RS3 you're paying what I'm guessing is $10k more and losing 2 seats? Drove the S a while back loved it, but the setup just limits who will be willing to drop that kind of coin on one. I've got a few things in my garage too counting the GF's car and a weekend toy, but I couldn't do the TT for my DD. Thinking in 2 yrs once all our car moves settle out I'll have the RS3, get her into the XC60 that's coming out, and do the Fiat Spider Abarth w the Alfa 4C engine in it. Will be a good mix. Also refuse to get a DD that my father cannot easily get in an out of, he came with to test drive the TTS and spent 5 mins climbing into the seat, getting settled, trying to find a place for his cane etc. just too much to deal with.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCxlomsES7u/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

BEM10001 said:


> Expect in line with the M2 but with more available options pushing fully loaded into the low $60s. Look at it this way, RS7 is a $15K premium to S7. More expensive car, S3 to RS3 cannot be as much. I'd say $10K is a pretty good bet for a premium, base to base, maybe $12.5K at the absolute worst. Fully loaded M2 is like $57K with fees, RS3 cannot be in another stratosphere pricing-wise.


Here are some facts to think about! I am in Canada so Can$.
When I bought my C63 in 2009 it was C$63500 base price.
RS4 had just been discontinued and the base price was C$94200:screwy:Lovely car but NO WAY $30000 better than a C63:screwy:
In UK TTRS was GBP10000 CHEAPER than C63
In Canada it was C$67700
No one at Audi has ever been able to explain that to me.
So I will not make predictions on what they will try to charge.
Mac


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

soulflyer said:


> Yesterday I went to the BMW dealer to ask about the possibility to test drive a M2 once they arrive here in Canada... He politely tried not to burst into laughing and told me that the whole allotment of M2s for all of Canada for the coming 12 months are already sold. Not sure if its true... but could be...
> And btw the base price is 61k CAD.


Interesting! I was chasing a GT4 for a while and the same thing happened,now they want C$150000:screwy:
On the other hand casually inquired about an M4 GTS and was offered one right away! At C$165000 I passed,as I can just about get a GT3 for that money,and certainly a new C4S!
Mac


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

BEM10001 said:


> Anyone else out there have a deposit down? Not looking to get into the whole "you'll lose leverage and pay over MSRP" or any sort of debate, we all have our reasons for doing what we do. Just wondering who else out there is eagerly awaiting next fall like I am.


I am.

And this thread could've been fun until a hockey game broke out. So keep it civil or I'm closing it.


----------



## drive90 (Aug 16, 2007)

BEM10001 said:


> Whatever you say, tough guy. I'll check with you to make sure the deal I'm making is a good one. Oh wait, I forgot. I buy and sell billion dollar companies for a living. I'm sure I'll be ok buying a $60k car. Anyway thank you sincerely for ruining what was intended to be a fun thread.


Why the hell would you be buying a relatively pedestrian S3 if you are in the stratosphere of social lifestyle of which you lay claim? Smells like...


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

drive90 said:


> Why the hell would you be buying a relatively pedestrian S3 if you are in the stratosphere of social lifestyle of which you lay claim? Smells like...


Smells like you don't understand how it works when you work in M&A advisory. In any event, Mod please just close this thread. It is not serving its intended purpose and is providing no positive value for anyone.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> It is not serving its intended purpose and is providing no positive value for anyone.


It's added positive value in my life. Thanks man!



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrono9six (Mar 15, 2016)

Put a deposit down about 3 weeks ago after it took some time finding a dealership that would contact me back.


----------



## dcipion (Aug 17, 2015)

Just finished putting down a deposit on one. It's gonna be a long year...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMethLab (Jul 6, 2015)

I put a deposit down last year when I picked up my 2015 S3. I may or may not keep it. Seriously considering the new Alfa Giulia instead.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

madmac48 said:


> Interesting! I was chasing a GT4 for a while and the same thing happened,now they want C$150000:screwy:
> On the other hand casually inquired about an M4 GTS and was offered one right away! At C$165000 I passed,as I can just about get a GT3 for that money,and certainly a new C4S!
> Mac


I saw that M2 last Sat at the Ottawa Car show, When I asked to sit in they declined rather rude and explained that this is a pre production car, no one is allowed to sit inside. After some arguing they did not budge but the 'offered' to take my money for a deposit... I politely declined. I am not buying a car I have not had the chance to drive. So its not going to be an M2 and I will wait for the RS3... or go 997.2


----------



## madmac48 (Nov 27, 2014)

The games dealers play! but they are not all he same.I have been totally ignored in the Vancouver Porsche dealer twice,while going and sitting in every car in the showroom.Sorry to be racist,but truly it was probably because I was not Chinese,but tall blue eyed Northern European.
On the other hand,in Porsche Edmonton and Calgary I was well received and test drove a Cayman S in Calgary.
I too look at 997.2,but the new 991.2 is much more interesting,even a base "stripped out"[i.e.only esential options] C4 Coupe would be a dream come true
Mac


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

madmac48 said:


> The games dealers play! but they are not all he same.I have been totally ignored in the Vancouver Porsche dealer twice,while going and sitting in every car in the showroom.Sorry to be racist,but truly it was probably because I was not Chinese,but tall blue eyed Northern European.
> On the other hand,in Porsche Edmonton and Calgary I was well received and test drove a Cayman S in Calgary.
> I too look at 997.2,but the new 991.2 is much more interesting,even a base "stripped out"[i.e.only esential options] C4 Coupe would be a dream come true
> Mac


LMAO! I hear you... especially being blued eyed middle European myself haha..
I just sat in that M2 (no driving around allowed since its a preproduction car) and its too small for my frame. I hit the roof with my head even when the back of the seat was leaned back significantly... Add a helmet and its a no go. I am 185cm (6'1''). So RS3 it is... 
Or that 997.2/991.2 C4S... my Audi dealer promised me a test drive in an 991.2 this or next week... lets see if I fit..


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe it has nothing to do with the color of your skin but more to do with whether or not you look like a client with money, lol. Are you in sales? Trust me black, white, purple, if you look "average" or just straight dressed like a bum no one is going to jump up and down to sell you a car...maybe at a Honda dealership and you were looking at a base civic. 

Also sitting inside all the cars at a Porsche dealer showroom makes you look less of a potential customer and instead more of a Porsche fantasizer day dreaming...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

soulflyer said:


> LMAO! I hear you... especially being blued eyed middle European myself haha..
> I just sat in that M2 (no driving around allowed since its a preproduction car) and its too small for my frame. I hit the roof with my head even when the back of the seat was leaned back significantly... Add a helmet and its a no go. I am 185cm (6'1''). So RS3 it is...
> Or that 997.2/991.2 C4S... my Audi dealer promised me a test drive in an 991.2 this or next week... lets see if I fit..


That's bizarre, I have had a friend who is taller than you in my M235 with no problem. Maybe he's more legs and less torso or something, but really wasn't an issue. He was even OK for a brief stretch in the back seat. Cannot imagine the M2 would be that different.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

BEM10001 said:


> That's bizarre, I have had a friend who is taller than you in my M235 with no problem. Maybe he's more legs and less torso or something, but really wasn't an issue. He was even OK for a brief stretch in the back seat. Cannot imagine the M2 would be that different.


Good observation, and I do have a longer upper body. I have the same problem in my S3... not enough headroom and with the helmet I have to really recline... I sat in the Golf R... more headroom ..


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

I put my deposit down on an RS3 just after Valentine's day.

My last new car purchase was a 2012 Golf R on which I put a deposit down the day they were announced in 2010 so I am used to the wait!

What I do appreciate about VW/Audi (in Canada) is that they do not allow their dealers to apply a 'market adjustment' or similar dirty tactics. That is what kept me from looking at a GT350 or Focus RS and its what turned my wife off of a Hellcat when she was shopping last year. On a side note I'm told that dealers can lose their dealership if they are caught charging such fees, so if you are faced with such a thing you could find yourself in a good negotiating position.


----------



## MBMK7 (Oct 13, 2014)

GTINeon said:


> I put my deposit down on an RS3 just after Valentine's day.
> 
> My last new car purchase was a 2012 Golf R on which I put a deposit down the day they were announced in 2010 so I am used to the wait!
> 
> What I do appreciate about VW/Audi (in Canada) is that they do not allow their dealers to apply a 'market adjustment' or similar dirty tactics. That is what kept me from looking at a GT350 or Focus RS and its what turned my wife off of a Hellcat when she was shopping last year. On a side note I'm told that dealers can lose their dealership if they are caught charging such fees, so if you are faced with such a thing you could find yourself in a good negotiating position.



What's the latest from your dealership? Did they have any arrival or pricing details? I'm in Winnipeg, I don't know what the demand will be here for a RS3 but I haven't been in touch with the dealer here yet. 


I'll contribute the latest US news:

http://blog.caranddriver.com/confirmed-launch-details-of-the-audi-rs3-sedan/


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

$60K~USD arriving 4th quarter 2016 most likely 1st quarter 2017. Fyi typically you will know more than the dealer about this car and keep calling the dealer and ask so they can send you on a wild goose chase. Stick to Google for now or these forums and avoid the dealers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## MBMK7 (Oct 13, 2014)

scope213 said:


> $60K~USD arriving 4th quarter 2016 most likely 1st quarter 2017. Fyi typically you will know more than the dealer about this car and keep calling the dealer and ask so they can send you on a wild goose chase. Stick to Google for now or these forums and avoid the dealers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


$60k USD may push the price to uncomfortable levels in Canada.... just look at the gt350. Anyway purely speculation a this point and I'm sure the Macan S/M2/CLA45 or RS 3 threads are just around the corner


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

I really cant see $60k pricing for the rs3. If it is then it will be super exclusive since they will only sell a handfull . I think the rs3 will be priced more in the low $50k range.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

anti suv said:


> I really cant see $60k pricing for the rs3. If it is then it will be super exclusive since they will only sell a handfull . I think the rs3 will be priced more in the low $50k range.


A fully loaded S3 models top out at low 50s. Most likely if we're lucky enough the 2018 RS3 will start around mid-50s bone stock and hit the low 60s for a decently equipped model. Of course this doesn't include the possible "mark-up" on top of the MSRP since this car will be hotter than the sun when it hits our shores and all the M2 hype train would have died down by then. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

The s3 has a msrp of $42500 so i think a ~$52 starting price for an rs3 is about right. If they price the rs3 much above the bmw m2 ($51k) they may loose some customers to bmw.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

The car is not going to start in the $60s just not going to happen. A fully loaded S7 is what roughly $5K less than an entry level RS7? And the S7 is twice what an S3 costs. Fully loaded S3 is $52,500 right? Add $2500 to that (half delta for RS7) and I'd say $55K is a damn safe bet for the starting price on the RS3. Any more than that and you're getting into silly money territory, for what the car is at least. If it starts in the $60s fully loaded gets to $65-70K that's a 20-25% premium to a fully loaded M2? No way. Realize AWD 4 doors not direct comps blah blah blah, but no way.

I am also hoping the car has minimal options with most things included, think BMW really nailed it on the M2. Auto or Manual? Exec Package? Done.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

I agree if it starts in the 60s then Audi is smoking crack. Mid-50s is the sweet spot. 
I also agree in the options game. I hope they keep it minimal...which I doubt. So I call 62.5K on a decently equipped 2018 "First Edition" RS3. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Oh sh!t, I forgot about the launch edition nonsense. I am getting the first one at my dealer if I go the RS3 route, really do not want to pay a premium for any launch edition special color unusual wheels crap. Would be very happy with a bare bones basic car.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

If it's anything like the Golf R launch frenzy...good luck brother. I'm just gonna wait on the side line for a few months until the dust settles and then strike. I just hope Audi doesn't make a "limited production" announcement, etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

Already locked in at MSRP so we'll have to see. If I go with anything other than a BMW I will be no car starting May 2017, so really need to get one of the first RS3s if that's what I end up going with. Other options on the short list in no particular order, need AWD for sure and 4 doors nice to have but not need to have, are an M240 xDrive (prob not already bored with my M235), 435/440 GC, S3, RS3. TTS maybe but just not all that practical.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

a RS3 hopefully has LED headlights standard, although the face-lift headlights leave a lot to be desired, and I haven't see how the Xenons look.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> a RS3 hopefully has LED headlights standard, although the face-lift headlights leave a lot to be desired, and I haven't see how the Xenons look.


We will have to see, I am just a lot more familiar with the BMWs since 1. I have one and 2. the M2 is already out. Since the S3 will have been out for so long (albeit without facelift) I don't think it really matters if "on paper" a fully loaded S3 is only $2500-$5000 less than the loaded RS3 if there are minimal available options, just like the current case with the M235 / M2. Real world pricing will be a big enough delta that one won't cannibalize the other.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

TT RS but at least we can get an idea....
https://youtu.be/MN0bffa_SrI

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

Problem with the RS3 sedan is that within 12-18 months after its release, the new A3 shape will come out. It will date very quickly. Audi isn't like ///M & AMG which release their sport models fairly soon into the lifecycle.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

roadrunner_oz said:


> Problem with the RS3 sedan is that within 12-18 months after its release, the new A3 shape will come out. It will date very quickly. Audi isn't like ///M & AMG which release their sport models fairly soon into the lifecycle.


Huh? The new RS3 sedan will have the refresh and the new 2.5 liter 5 cylinder engine. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leke (Jul 29, 2013)

scope213 said:


> Huh? The new RS3 sedan will have the refresh and the new 2.5 liter 5 cylinder engine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I suspect he is referring to a complete redesign of the model.


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

The current 8V/MQB shape will be superseded with a new shape in 2019. Audi notorious for bringing RS models out way too late in the lifecycle, so you stuck with a new RS in an outdated shape. Would be like BMW bring out an F80 M3 6 years after the F80 320i was released.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

roadrunner_oz said:


> The current 8V/MQB shape will be superseded with a new shape in 2019. Audi notorious for bringing RS models out way too late in the lifecycle, so you stuck with a new RS in an outdated shape. Would be like BMW bring out an F80 M3 6 years after the F80 320i was released.


I see what you mean. Also, add in the fact that it'll be notoriously difficult to grab one until 2019, lol... sigh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

roadrunner_oz said:


> The current 8V/MQB shape will be superseded with a new shape in 2019. Audi notorious for bringing RS models out way too late in the lifecycle, so you stuck with a new RS in an outdated shape. Would be like BMW bring out an F80 M3 6 years after the F80 320i was released.


Porsche does the same thing, the best always comes out as a final death gasp before the new launch. Look at the Gt4 as an example.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

2019?

They aren't going to launch the US RS3 that late. 

It will arrive with the rest of the facelift 8Vs in the US, fall 2017 as the 2018 Model Year.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> 2019?
> 
> They aren't going to launch the US RS3 that late.
> 
> It will arrive with the rest of the facelift 8Vs in the US, fall 2017 as the 2018 Model Year.


Right. He's just saying that by the time we do get this car on our shores by end of this year or 1st quarter next year it'll be only a couple or so more years later before the A3 gets a total redesign not another refresh. In other words, your brand new RS3 will have a dated design in a short time frame; while other automakers bring out their big guns a lot sooner, etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> Right. He's just saying that by the time we do get this car on our shores by end of this year or 1st quarter next year it'll be only a couple or so more years later before the A3 gets a total redesign not another refresh. In other words, your brand new RS3 will have a dated design in a short time frame; while other automakers bring out their big guns a lot sooner, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


M2 is due for a face lift too, so those guys will be in the same boat. RS3 will still be the newest of the direct competitors counting the CLA, C43, and M2. Can always talk yourself into waiting for the next thing. It's like buying a TV, at some point you just need to pull the trigger knowing next year's model will be better.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> M2 is due for a face lift too, so those guys will be in the same boat. RS3 will still be the newest of the direct competitors counting the CLA, C43, and M2. Can always talk yourself into waiting for the next thing. It's like buying a TV, at some point you just need to pull the trigger knowing next year's model will be better.


Yep, I guess you can look at it that way, too.

RS3 vs M2...legit rivals. I can't wait to see these cars at a red light here in the states. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

What's taking BMW so long to bring out the 1-series Sedan that suppose to rival the A3 and CLA. 


Perhaps by 2019 we can see a RS3, CLA AMG 45, and M1 sedan compete .


----------



## roadrunner_oz (Jul 30, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> M2 is due for a face lift too, so those guys will be in the same boat. RS3 will still be the newest of the direct competitors counting the CLA, C43, and M2. Can always talk yourself into waiting for the next thing. It's like buying a TV, at some point you just need to pull the trigger knowing next year's model will be better.


Just how is M2 dues for a facelift? M325i was only released < 2 years ago. The F22 chassis will run for another 5 years. To be clear we are not referring to facelifts here, but complete chassis/model changes.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

roadrunner_oz said:


> Just how is M2 dues for a facelift? M325i was only released < 2 years ago. The F22 chassis will run for another 5 years. To be clear we are not referring to facelifts here, but complete chassis/model changes.


The 2017 2 series is getting some small changes, it started as a 2014 so this would be production year #4. The 3 line from Audi is the same thing unless I missed something.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> What's taking BMW so long to bring out the 1-series Sedan that suppose to rival the A3 and CLA.
> 
> 
> Perhaps by 2019 we can see a RS3, CLA AMG 45, and M1 sedan compete .


Think they may do a 2 GC instead, although their numbering of even 2 doors odd 3 doors has gone by the wayside so could be the same car just depends what they call it. They are confusing as hell.


----------



## GTINeon (Nov 11, 2003)

MBMK7 said:


> What's the latest from your dealership? Did they have any arrival or pricing details? I'm in Winnipeg, I don't know what the demand will be here for a RS3 but I haven't been in touch with the dealer here yet.
> 
> 
> I'll contribute the latest US news:
> ...


I have heard nothing from my dealer here in Calgary regarding pricing, delivery or even accepting a specific order (colour, options etc). I think the automotive media in general seems to be a more accurate source of information than the dealers.

I will also second the comment about the Calgary Porsche dealer being totally decent to deal with. I had my eye on a beauty of a 2014 Cayman S which they let me get completely comfortable with while applying no pressure. Sadly once the lust faded I decided that I shouldn't stretch myself as thin as I would had I picked up the Cayman. Stupid adulting.


----------



## MBMK7 (Oct 13, 2014)

Originally I had ordered and been waiting for a golf R. When it finally came in I just couldn't get over paying nearly $50k for a golf. It's just not $20k more car than than my gti. So rs3 deliveries time well with my lease expiry, so unless Audi decides to bring the A5 sportback here, rs3 is the most exciting car to me in the next 18 months -short of anything Porsche... which I can't afford new.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

MBMK7 said:


> Originally I had ordered and been waiting for a golf R. When it finally came in I just couldn't get over paying nearly $50k for a golf. It's just not $20k more car than than my gti. So rs3 deliveries time well with my lease expiry, so unless Audi decides to bring the A5 sportback here, rs3 is the most exciting car to me in the next 18 months -short of anything Porsche... which I can't afford new.


Yep, so many constantly bombarded the dealer's with inquires like starved ravaged bears about the Golf R or making 10%~ deposits for a car that hasn't even hit the U.S. market. On top of the 500 only first edition b.s. didn't help the situation, lol. Majority never got the car anyways, but it created a significant amount of artificial demand causing an environment where we had absolutely no leverage whatsoever for a long time in trying to finance or lease one...

Now we're sort of doing the same with the RS3, lol. Keep calling your local Audi dealer if that makes you feel any better...cause all they'll do is crack jokes about it at their weekly sales meetings. OR maybe check the internet or forums for updates probably a lot easier. This way we can help MITIGATE the 20% MARK UPS that will occur when this car launches. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

scope213 said:


> Yep, so many constantly bombarded the dealer's with inquires like starved ravaged bears about the Golf R or making 10%~ deposits for a car that hasn't even hit the U.S. market. On top of the 500 only first edition b.s. didn't help the situation, lol. Majority never got the car anyways, but it created a significant amount of artificial demand causing an environment where we had absolutely no leverage whatsoever for a long time in trying to finance or lease one...
> 
> Now we're sort of doing the same with the RS3, lol. Keep calling your local Audi dealer if that makes you feel any better...cause all they'll do is crack jokes about it at their weekly sales meetings. OR maybe check the internet or forums for updates probably a lot easier. This way we can help MITIGATE the 20% MARK UPS that will occur when this car launches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


This ^^^^^^

That sums it up perfectly. I get that people want to be the first to get everything. Look at when a new iPhone comes out and people wait in line for days. :facepalm: It's your money so I'm not going to tell you how to spend it but at the end of the day this type of action just ruins it for everyone but the people comfortable with over paying for something. I get the laws of supply and demand but I also understand when you add an inorganic element into the mix such as "hype". 

To this day it still amazes me how much Audi is willing to take off the msrp for a S3 and how little VW is willing to negotiate on the Golf R. All this because everyone "hyped" the living shstuff out of it.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

scope213 said:


> Yep, so many constantly bombarded the dealer's with inquires like starved ravaged bears about the Golf R or making 10%~ deposits for a car that hasn't even hit the U.S. market. On top of the 500 only first edition b.s. didn't help the situation, lol. Majority never got the car anyways, but it created a significant amount of artificial demand causing an environment where we had absolutely no leverage whatsoever for a long time in trying to finance or lease one...
> 
> Now we're sort of doing the same with the RS3, lol. Keep calling your local Audi dealer if that makes you feel any better...cause all they'll do is crack jokes about it at their weekly sales meetings. OR maybe check the internet or forums for updates probably a lot easier. This way we can help MITIGATE the 20% MARK UPS that will occur when this car launches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If you put a deposit down to get on a list just get "at MSRP" in writing and don't worry about it.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> If you put a deposit down to get on a list just get "at MSRP" in writing and don't worry about it.


This is very good advice. I have also heard many dealers say "we can't promise that" so who knows. I have also heard of instances where dealers promised MSRP only to sell it out from under the buyers feet to someone willing to pay more then msrp


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

-LoneStar- said:


> This is very good advice. I have also heard many dealers say "we can't promise that" so who knows. I have also heard of instances where dealers promised MSRP only to sell it out from under the buyers feet to someone willing to pay more then msrp


Yeah, there will always be scumbags out there. Do what you can and get as much as you can in writing. If someone won't promise MSRP find someone who will. Helps if you have a relationship with the dealer going in but that's not always the case.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

-LoneStar- said:


> This is very good advice. I have also heard many dealers say "we can't promise that" so who knows. I have also heard of instances where dealers promised MSRP only to sell it out from under the buyers feet to someone willing to pay more then msrp


The other thing you can do, again pain in the @ss if you have to get lawyers involved, but I have in writing that I get the first car delivered to the dealer, either HOA if configurable as I wish or first customer allocation that I can pick everything (all at my discretion) at MSRP. That and if there is some launch edition $10K extra for special wheels bullsh!t I get the first regular car. So basically just do as much as you can to protect yourself. No one should have to wait years for a car only to get a kick in the teeth instead of a new toy.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, that msrp "promise" isn't binding lol. It's sort of a "best effort" thing. 

I heard on the news Audi is trying to now officially compete directly with the BMW M and Merc AMG with their RS models. I hope his means they'll produce more units instead of sending a small batch of RS models to the U.S.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

BEM10001 said:


> The other thing you can do, again pain in the @ss if you have to get lawyers involved, but I have* in writing *that I get the first car delivered to the dealer, either HOA if configurable as I wish or first customer allocation that I can pick everything (all at my discretion) at MSRP. That and if there is some launch edition $10K extra for special wheels bullsh!t I get the first regular car. So basically just do as much as you can to protect yourself. No one should have to wait years for a car only to get a kick in the teeth instead of a new toy.


I have always been a firm believer in getting EVERYTHING you can in writing. I never take anyone's word anymore. It only takes one time for you to get burned and you won't make this mistake again. I get off the phone with people and 1 minute later send them an email asking them to confirm everything we just talked about. Some people I feel might take offense to this but in the process I'm protecting both of us really. 

While I think getting a lawyer involved would ruin the whole experience, not to mention burn that bridge indefinitely, I suppose sometimes its needed. I would use it as a last resort though.

Dealers are scum bags and they can get away with it for the most part. I mean have you ever heard of a dealership closing its doors for being total scum bags  

I feel most dealerships are pretty honest and there are a few that are exceptional to work with. Its just the horror stories that people remember. 

On a side not I heard the Beijing Auto Show will feature the TT-RS so hopefully we get some more details of what to expect with the RS3


----------



## MBMK7 (Oct 13, 2014)

scope213 said:


> Yep, so many constantly bombarded the dealer's with inquires like starved ravaged bears about the Golf R or making 10%~ deposits for a car that hasn't even hit the U.S. market. On top of the 500 only first edition b.s. didn't help the situation, lol. Majority never got the car anyways, but it created a significant amount of artificial demand causing an environment where we had absolutely no leverage whatsoever for a long time in trying to finance or lease one...
> 
> Now we're sort of doing the same with the RS3, lol. Keep calling your local Audi dealer if that makes you feel any better...cause all they'll do is crack jokes about it at their weekly sales meetings. OR maybe check the internet or forums for updates probably a lot easier. This way we can help MITIGATE the 20% MARK UPS that will occur when this car launches.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Markups over msrp due to hyped up demand.... that must suck having to buy a car in that environment


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> I feel most dealerships are pretty honest and there are a few that are exceptional to work with. Its just the horror stories that people remember.


Car dealers wanna make money and we wanna save money. The goal is to find that middle ground where everyone is happy with the deal. Unfortunately, it's not that simple. Obviously, as we all know there is a lot of moving parts involved and one of them is the "mind game". Remember, part of that "mind game" is giving you the customer the illusion that "they want to help you", "they're on your side", etc. Man, trust me all that guy cares about is paying his bills AND hitting his goals not to make BFF's with clients. Bottom line, a deal may look good to one person but look like $hit for someone else, whatever makes you happy, lol. But the point of my ranting was about the community here at large to do there best not to be over excited and inundate every Audi dealer in North America with questions about a car that frankly we here on the forums know more about, lol.

Yes, I'm hoping at the Beijing Auto Show they'll mention the RS3.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.topgear.com/car-news/beijing-motor-show/new-audi-tt-rs-does-0-62-37sec

I hope the RS3 will have the same steering wheel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jedredgti (Jun 25, 2009)

*Waiting game bites*

I remember not too far back, VW wouldn't even confirm if the mark 6 Golf R was really coming to the US. I got sick of waiting and bought a loaded GTI Autobahn and about 4-5 months later, they started shipping Golf R's to the US. Luckily, I found a dealer that worked with me sufficiently to get the R and use the GTI Autobahn as trade-in without losing my shirt. I have been trying to wait on the Golf R420, but that will probably never happen, at least to the US. I picked up a 2016 S3 with the Audi Magnetic Ride and the sport seats and love it. Hopefully, this will hold me over for a while.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

scope213 said:


> http://www.topgear.com/car-news/beijing-motor-show/new-audi-tt-rs-does-0-62-37sec
> 
> I hope the RS3 will have the same steering wheel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Been reading about the TT-RS release today on different auto news feeds. Pretty much everyone has the same information about it but it does sound promising. Should be a little lighter with the aluminum vs iron block and maybe they've taken some measures to reduce understeer with further chassis tweaks. 

That steering wheel is legit though. I wish more manufactures would take the time to design such a good looking steering wheel that serves well from an ergonomics perspective as well. It would be a crying shame if they didn't give us that wheel on the RS3. I really don't know why they wouldn't but I suppose you never know. 

Like just about everything on the TT-RS except for the wheels. Hopefully we get some different option ones over here in the US.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_New...duces-the-new-tt-rs-coupe-and-tt-rs-roadster/

This is a pretty good article that goes into some nice details.


----------

